# 2017 cruze oem cold air ordered..



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Under whose Warranty:signs053:


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah I wouldn't do this.. You wreck the tansmission in this thing and I think You'll be on your own.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Under whose Warranty:signs053:


It's a GM part sold to work on that model car. Presumably, you could get it installed by the dealer.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

*shrug* it says under gm warranty. I was going to trash the warranty with an aem intake and bnr tune anyway, so this seems like a safer bet. It's a gm manufacturer part and tune and warranty


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Anyone has a link to this part? Sounds interesting...


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I did a search, found this
https://www.gmpartscenter.net/oem-parts/gm-performance-air-intake-upgrade-84356430

https://www.shopchevyparts.com/perf...rformance-air-intake/84356430-p-92299372.html


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

Some images...it looks pretty


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

The cost includes a reprogram also, sounds interesting.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

What is not funny is that there's nothing showing any performance increase. How can they advertise a Performance Air Intake Upgrade but NOT state how much performance increase you'll get is just complete nonsense. To me, this is just candy stuff and worth nothing at all except for the fact that it looks cool and all. Maybe it adds 1/2 HP :sleep006:

Like someone putting a rear spoiler on a Malibu...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't remember where i heard it from. But it seems logical. 

Air hates to bend. And having an air filter in an enclosed case. Makes the air bend. 

As for cold air. I'm not seeing anything there to make cold air. So how would that work?


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Until someone with proven facts (why does G.M. doesn't publish anything) what the "performance" increase is, it will remain just for cosmetic. If there would be a 5HP gain, G.M. would be proud to announce it.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

The stock airbox has a very small inlet and a small filter. 
This comes with a bigger airbox, bigger inlet, bigger filter, and bigger tubing and of course a retune.

I'd guess 10 to 20hp, but who knows.
I will get it dyno tested to let those curious have a realistic idea. 

Not going to bother with a stock dyno. I'm sure that info is out there already


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> What is not funny is that there's nothing showing any performance increase. How can they advertise a Performance Air Intake Upgrade but NOT state how much performance increase you'll get is just complete nonsense. To me, this is just candy stuff and worth nothing at all except for the fact that it looks cool and all. Maybe it adds 1/2 HP :sleep006:
> 
> Like someone putting a rear spoiler on a Malibu...


+1
Sure looks pretty though. But it is an enclosed design with a (probably) less efficient filter. You could be ending up degrading the system and re-program it slightly more aggressive so that you don't notice it. Gotta wait for some actual reviews.
Not starting a general CAI discussion...


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

IPhantom said:


> +1
> Sure looks pretty though. But it is an enclosed design with a (probably) less efficient filter. You could be ending up degrading the system and re-program it slightly more aggressive so that you don't notice it. Gotta wait for some actual reviews.
> Not starting a general CAI discussion...


Something is just wrong with Chevrolet "performance" parts advertisement. About their "performance" exhaust system, they claim that this will boost the HP by 10...up to 148HP but anywhere you look, it states that the HP rating is at 153HP. Simple math. 153+10=163HP. But not for G.M. brains. If we are to believe their nonsense, it means that our Cruze only put out 138HP before the exhaust upgrade. I still don't understand why no one has noticed this. I mentioned this a while ago but it never really caught anyone attention. If it was just a typo, it's been there for quite a long time now. https://www.chevrolet.com/performance/cruze/exhaust

Like I said before, if there was a true performance gain, G.M. would post it pronto. In this case, they didn't so until proven otherwise, this is just a good looking mod. $400 for no performance gain? But G.M. still call this a performance upgrade lol. No thanks.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Being a cold air intake, it's more for sound - not many gains to be had anyway, given the stock setups these days are pretty well optimized anyway. 

That said, I'm glad to see it fits both the 1.4T and the 1.6TD.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

Like I said... I'll take the plunge for the **** of it. I'll post results whenever I get it and it's installed. Really though, it's a plastic/rubber design so less likely to heatsoak. I'm not here to argue anything , but I will report with whatever facts I come across.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

But to be clear I've used similar designs on 400+hp cars. The main restriction is the inlet (which this corrects). I otherwise don't see the intake being a place to gain power. The stock unit should be sufficient. I don't see much gain regardless of what intake you use, so comparison to the aem,or k&n is subjective. The inlet draws air from the grill so there will be cool air with a positive pressure. I see there being more gain from a billet compressor wheel, and a turbo back at least 2.5" or more.


----------



## bpl0807 (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm glad to see that someone has ordered this intake. I've been fighting the urge to order it over the one of the aftermarket intakes until I read a review on it or see a video of it on a car. Definitely let us know and maybe post a video of how well it brings out the overall induction sound.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

bpl0807 said:


> I'm glad to see that someone has ordered this intake. I've been fighting the urge to order it over the one of the aftermarket intakes until I read a review on it or see a video of it on a car. Definitely let us know and maybe post a video of how well it brings out the overall induction sound.


Check this post for updates. I should get the intake soon and will post on this thread.


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

Man that thing is baaaaad.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

Got it in the mail today. I'll need to schedule to have the reflash done before I install it. But I have an audi to fix up this week so Itll be a week or two


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

From what I can tell, you reuse the bottom half of the stock airbox and stock clamps. It is much bigger than stock, with a smallish extra inlet that pulls extra cool air in.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ragalyisp said:


> From what I can tell, you reuse the bottom half of the stock airbox and stock clamps. It is much bigger than stock, with a smallish extra inlet that pulls extra cool air in.


Keep us posted, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Noice :wub:
Seems worth the premium over the AEM, especially if you consider the flashing and warranty. Let's see what this thing can do.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I purchased a GMPP intake for my '17 Camaro ... same type of deal, it comes with a factory GM warranty and a computer re-program by the dealership so the car runs without issues from the CAI. I love my intake, and from looking at it, know exactly which company manufactured it (because it wasn't GM) and it's one of the CAI replacements I was considering anyway. I may still get the car tuned further, but will wait for that until after I get a whipple!


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

So the official website does not mention anything about programming. Oddly it is listed under accessories not Chevrolet Performance.
Same thing happened for the exhaust, where they flip-flopped that info out and back however they like. See here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/377-gen2-powertrain/210906-gmpp-exhaust.html

Also wondering, if you install both with re-programming... what is the result?


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

I was thinking about getting a K&N SRI for my gen2 2016 cruze. Would it be worth considering the GM part? Or would the K&N really be worth the $280?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I guess it depends on what "worth it" means to you. Other than sound and looks, I'm not sure you get anything out of either one. I am interested in the GM one, but not sure it's "worth it" to me.




Celdwist said:


> I was thinking about getting a K&N SRI for my gen2 2016 cruze. Would it be worth considering the GM part? Or would the K&N really be worth the $280?


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Well I mean I've never modded a car in terms of engine stuff, just cosmetics. That's why I leaning towards this cause I wanted to try it.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

@ Regalyisp, I'm just wondering if you ever installed this or not and if positive, what is your conclusion, thanks.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

No, I had to fix up a car for my girl. I've been working on it for 3 frigging weeks. (Don't buy a used audi) I'm getting my car back this weekend and I'll plan the install


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

Well, I just installed the intake. I'm going to baby it over to the dealer to get the retune done and an oil change. 

One comment I have already is that the fitment of the parts is crude. The pcv hose that pushes into the duct tube doesn't want to go in right. The duct tube sits where it nearly rubs against a bolt, and the front inlet doesn't line up right with the front, and vibrates against the piece that holds the hood prop. It only uses one screw to hold the maf/filter housing, and relies on the plastic cover to hold it all in place.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

It does look good in there, but I may have to take it apart to readjust how it all sits.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> @ Regalyisp, I'm just wondering if you ever installed this or not and if positive, what is your conclusion, thanks.


Well in conclusion the quality is maybe 4/5, and the dealer can only program it if it's 2018-2019. The website improperly labeled it for a 2017. Gm won't do the program on the 2017.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Ragalyisp said:


> Well in conclusion the quality is maybe 4/5, and the dealer can only program it if it's 2018-2019. The website improperly labeled it for a 2017. Gm won't do the program on the 2017.



:hellno: Why not the 16's or 17's, it's the same car? Wow!


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

I know. I was kind of blindsided by that. Not sure what I want to do now. Probably can't return it, and I'm not sure if I want to void warranty with a custom tune. I wonder if I leave it on if it'll hurt anything. I didn't get any check engine lights.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sure sounds like it is their problem then...


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ragalyisp said:


> Well in conclusion the quality is maybe 4/5, and the dealer can only program it if it's 2018-2019. The website improperly labeled it for a 2017. Gm won't do the program on the 2017.


Thanks for the reply but what a bummer. 

Since you didn't mention this, I have to ask...did you see any difference in sound?

If I were you, I'd return this asap since it is false advertisement....just like their pseudo "performance exhaust" where they claim that it will increase hp by 10 to 148 lol...but my 2018 is advertised as making 153hp without the performance exhaust. Who's responsible for such all these shady and inaccurate data?


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Ragalyisp said:
> 
> 
> > Well in conclusion the quality is maybe 4/5, and the dealer can only program it if it's 2018-2019. The website improperly labeled it for a 2017. Gm won't do the program on the 2017.
> ...


Well as far as their hp claims, they may be referring to actual wheel hp. I believe the 153hp is at the crank. I wouldn't doubt a hp increase from exhaust on any turbo car.

As far as the intake, I didn't notice any sound difference over stock. Only thing I noticed is my fuel mileage dropped to 22mpg. I'm sure a tune is needed with it. It's definitely coming back off.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

That's f-ed up! I was going to ask you to pay attention of what they're programming. Because if i get it, they for sure are unable to program it in China. No sound difference is a bummer too.

If you are going to get rid of it and sell it i might be interested.

I believe an exhaust might indeed come with an hp-gain. Especially on turbo cars. Because the turbo can well live without back pressure at all, it is even better, while on naturally aspirated engines some back pressure is essential. Curious thing though is when they announced the exhaust they were talking about reprogramming too, which is reasonable. Now that information has gone.
If you install either of them or together a tune ought to be necessary.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

The closed loop O2 sensors will keep the A/F ratio the same with or without an air filter. No re-tuning is needed.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

17Cruzer said:


> The closed loop O2 sensors will keep the A/F ratio the same with or without an air filter. No re-tuning is needed.


It ran pig rich with it on. At least I think it did. Hard to tell, I'm used to my wrx with the wideband. I'm just going off the fuel mileage. I even gave it a bit to adjust. It would hiccup and pull timing from a stop.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Ragalyisp said:


> It ran pig rich with it on. At least I think it did. Hard to tell, I'm used to my wrx with the wideband. I'm just going off the fuel mileage. I even gave it a bit to adjust. It would hiccup and pull timing from a stop.


I installed the AEM cai on my Cruze and after short ride, the car ran perfectly. Car is fed 93 octane only. Fuel economy is consistently over 40+ mpg highway.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

17Cruzer said:


> Ragalyisp said:
> 
> 
> > It ran pig rich with it on. At least I think it did. Hard to tell, I'm used to my wrx with the wideband. I'm just going off the fuel mileage. I even gave it a bit to adjust. It would hiccup and pull timing from a stop.
> ...


I doubt this unit pulls more air than the aem. And it's close to the stock design, so I'd think it would work. I don't understand why they offer a tune, but only for year other than mine. This intake isn't technically for the 2017.


I had two dealers call gm, and got two different answers from gm. One said it's only for 2018 up, another said only for gen1. I don't think it would fit a gen1.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

I only run 93


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

I guess in the subaru community you don't touch anything like that without a tune. It makes me nervous. I've melted my share of pistons at 25+psi, but I hear these cars are doing it stock


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Ragalyisp said:


> I doubt this unit pulls more air than the aem. And it's close to the stock design, so I'd think it would work. I don't understand why they offer a tune, but only for year other than mine. This intake isn't technically for the 2017.
> 
> 
> I had two dealers call gm, and got two different answers from gm. One said it's only for 2018 up, another said only for gen1. I don't think it would fit a gen1.


My current Cruze is my first. I know nothing about the Gen 1 Cruze. Sorry I'm no help.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

This is a 2017. I'm just basing off pictures. I really dont know the gen1, just what gm tells me. I think it was intended for the 17, but they say only 2018 + due to piston redesign.

I don't know how far closed loop will allow it to adjust the map on these cars. 

Good news is jerry has tunes to work off of for this intake, so I guess I have my answer.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Ragalyisp said:


> but they say only 2018 + due to piston redesign.


Nice info there!
Still doesn't explain why they ordered the dealership not to install it. Maybe because of the poorly design you noticed?


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

IPhantom said:


> Ragalyisp said:
> 
> 
> > but they say only 2018 + due to piston redesign.
> ...


If you look it's on every gm parts site except Chevy itself. And they aren't giving a straight answer

I suspect liability if they are having piston issues


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Ragalyisp said:


> I guess in the subaru community you don't touch anything like that without a tune. It makes me nervous. I've melted my share of pistons at 25+psi, but I hear these cars are doing it stock


More than likely Subaru uses quality forged pistons. Ours are likely cast pistons.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

17Cruzer said:


> Ragalyisp said:
> 
> 
> > I guess in the subaru community you don't touch anything like that without a tune. It makes me nervous. I've melted my share of pistons at 25+psi, but I hear these cars are doing it stock
> ...


No. Subarus break the ring lands. They aren't forged either.

My point was I have no faith in reliability if I modify this car. It will break. Been there done that. I'll leave it alone for now.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Ragalyisp said:


> This is a 2017. I'm just basing off pictures. I really dont know the gen1, just what gm tells me. I think it was intended for the 17, but they say only 2018 + due to piston redesign.
> 
> I don't know how far closed loop will allow it to adjust the map on these cars.
> 
> Good news is jerry has tunes to work off of for this intake, so I guess I have my answer.


Closed loop O2 sensors operate within a very small window of Stoich or 14.7:1 air/fuel ratio via ECU programming. Tuning, using closed loop O2 sensors basically ignores the CL sensors input relying on reprogramming of the ECU. 

If, or when I add a tune, it will be done using a stand alone ECU using a wide band O2 sensor.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Ragalyisp said:


> No. *Subarus break the ring lands.* They aren't forged either.
> 
> My point was I have no faith in reliability if I modify this car. It will break. Been there done that. I'll leave it alone for now.


Burning through the piston crown to the top ring is from lean A/F ratio and too much ignition timing, and other factors. 

Chevy says we can use 87 octane.....its BS. The Cruze needs 93!


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

I'd like to see a poll of all the broken pistons, what percentage ran 87,89,93etc.
I never run anything but 93.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

When I had my subaru retuned I gained 23hp just from 92 to 93. Turbos need high octane. Period


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Ragalyisp said:


> When I had my subaru retuned I gained 23hp just from 92 to 93. Turbos need high octane. Period


Agreed!


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

Ragalyisp said:


> I'd like to see a poll of all the broken pistons, what percentage ran 87,89,93etc.
> I never run anything but 93.


there is a thread on here talking bout the piston issue with at least one person mentioning on 91 the piston failed. 

I have a early build gen 2 that has had a couple reflashes for 02 issues and the latest one doesn't lug the engine as much. before flash come to a hill at 60 km/h and it would drop to 1500 rpm or lower then drop a gear after flash as soon as it loads it drops the gear and revs 2500-3000. this is with 91 and AEM intake threw an auto. wouldn't worry so much about the piston issues if using high octane and not lugging the engine stock or with an intake of any form.


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

I ordered this part recently online. Got a pretty good deal on it too. Here's a link to the site where I ordered this part https://www.gmpartsgiant.com/parts/gm-cleaner-kit-air-install-1-0-84356430.html . It came with the factory warranty as well.


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

Ragalyisp said:


> I'd like to see a poll of all the broken pistons, what percentage ran 87,89,93etc.
> I never run anything but 93.


Mine (2016 gen2) has been run with 87. Went 43k miles, broke the piston #1 cylinder. I will get it back Wednesday with a new engine (trashed the cylinder wall in that cylinder). I have a thread currently running on it...


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

****, I've only ran 87 octane until about 19,000 miles then I switched over to 93. But I want to do stuff to this car because I'd like to get into cars and well this is how I can but I don't want this car to go to **** on me. Is there anyway lets say a mechanic or dealership can inspect my cylinder walls and piston heads?


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

Celdwist said:


> ****, I've only ran 87 octane until about 19,000 miles then I switched over to 93. But I want to do stuff to this car because I'd like to get into cars and well this is how I can but I don't want this car to go to **** on me. Is there anyway lets say a mechanic or dealership can inspect my cylinder walls and piston heads?


If it's under warranty and your only car, then leave it alone. Making horsepower isn't the issue, but reliability is. If there's mods available with warranty like exhaust , brakes, lowering springs, spoiler, etc then start there. 

Anytime you increase boost on a turBo car you cut its lifespan in half. My subaru lasted 15,000miles at 18psi on 93oct, my 05 civic lasted 11,000 miles at 6psi.

What the guys who mod their cars don't tell you is that it won't last. I spent over $45,000 in two years on my subaru, then I dumped it. It would go a few weeks, then blow something else up. 

So I'd suggest if you want to learn to modify cars, get a second car. Only reason I have a cruze is because I had to roll over my debt from car to car because I keep screwing myself from modifying my daily driver and voiding warranty. 

Even if you can make the hp, it costs thousands to make it reliable.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ragalyisp said:


> Anytime you increase boost on a turBo car you cut its lifespan in half. My subaru lasted 15,000miles at 18psi on 93oct, my 05 civic lasted 11,000 miles at 6psi.


Not even remotely, unless you do it wrong.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Ragalyisp said:
> 
> 
> > Anytime you increase boost on a turBo car you cut its lifespan in half. My subaru lasted 15,000miles at 18psi on 93oct, my 05 civic lasted 11,000 miles at 6psi.
> ...


Name one stock turbo car that will last just as long at high boost. Without fully building the engine of course.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My Cobalt started life as a stock, base Cobalt. 85,000 miles and 9 years later after running 16 psi of boost from the M62 and it is still going strong. 

The GM 2.0T can handle some severe abuse without going into the bottom end. 3.8L Turbo V6 in the Buick Grand National...

And when I say "do it wrong", I meant put way too much power on a stock bottom end. Your initial post said nothing of that.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

MP81 said:


> My Cobalt started life as a stock, base Cobalt. 85,000 miles and 9 years later after running 16 psi of boost from the M62 and it is still going strong.
> 
> The GM 2.0T can handle some severe abuse without going into the bottom end. 3.8L Turbo V6 in the Buick Grand National...
> 
> And when I say "do it wrong", I meant put way too much power on a stock bottom end. Your initial post said nothing of that.


85k isn't much in terms of mileage. I'll do that in 3 years. My cruze has 20k and I just got it in december. 

How did I know you'd mention the grand national? Lol I swear to God I thought that. There's a few holy grail engines that will last under high boost, but most wont.

4 cylinder engines that run at over 110% volumetric efficiency from the factory, then you want to increase that even more.
A v8 making 450hp yet will last 200k+ because it's still at only 75% vol efficiency. Half of the problem is we are running these things so lean in order to make them so efficient. 

When I started things were different. We ran them so rich it would burn your eyes and stain the bumper with soot. Plus the cars were different. My buddies had a 98 supra, a 01 ws6 trans am (brand new), and an integra type r. I had a procharged s10. That s10 made it 240k miles at 4.5lbs of boost.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I contacted GM about this kit for a diesel engine. It's listed for both gasoline and diesel cruze models. 
The intake kit is currently on a stop sell status. Issues with this kit on the 2018-2019 model cruze. They said any model.


----------



## OliDesbiens (Dec 19, 2018)

I have the GMPP exhaust already install and thursday january 10 the Intake will be install with the tune i will give an update. I'm not expecting a big gain but more power on the low and mid range rpm ont the power band.


----------



## Xpod666 (Feb 5, 2019)

Please do I’m interested in the results!


----------



## Xpod666 (Feb 5, 2019)

OliDesbiens said:


> I have the GMPP exhaust already install and thursday january 10 the Intake will be install with the tune i will give an update. I'm not expecting a big gain but more power on the low and mid range rpm ont the power band.


So by chance how did the install go? Did you get the Cruze tune on by dealership? How about pics and/or video?
Also I found a link to a site that shows a government document proving this kit does come with a tune with details on why and what it does for the Cruze.

ww3.arb.ca.gov/msprog/aftermkt/devices/eo/d-126-43.pdf


----------



## Uncharted_S420 (Jun 25, 2019)

Any updates by chance? Aha


----------



## SilveradoWTRT (May 10, 2020)

I got this Intake and it might make a small performance difference. The thing with this intake is there isn’t really a noise difference at least not the cold air intake noise people may be looking for. However, if you take the plastic cover off then it will make those noises from the turbo. I don’t know if that really causes problems running it that way.


----------



## Jgehoski1 (Jul 31, 2021)

Ragalyisp said:


> Like I said... I'll take the plunge for the **** of it. I'll post results whenever I get it and it's installed. Really though, it's a plastic/rubber design so less likely to heatsoak. I'm not here to argue anything , but I will report with whatever facts I come across.


Lmk when u install


----------

